# Great ad (I know what I have)



## Hawthornecrazy (Jan 9, 2020)

Bicycle
					

I know what I have, do you? Make offer



					fortsmith.craigslist.org


----------



## catfish (Jan 9, 2020)

The Best of CL.....


----------



## SteveF (Jan 9, 2020)

It looks to me like he's got a sad little Murray made middleweight that will be a tough sell.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 9, 2020)

I guess knowing what you have doesn't necessarily have to mean you know you have something valuable. I'm going to say "I know what I have" to the guy reading the scale at the scrap yard next time I drop off some bikes.


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 10, 2020)

Looks like yard art or scrap metal to me.
They probably looked up the Liberty badge and thinks it's a prewar Schwinn or something.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2020)

"Yes I do know what you have and it probably isn't what you think it is (poopy emoji)"


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2020)

Don't play poker with this one... he knows how to bluff!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 10, 2020)

He thinks he has a Chicago  'made' Schwinn liberty. B/C, ya see and don't U no? All rusted  cantilever frames, made in Chicago or not,  are $chwinn! So don't try and fool him eh, no $ir!.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 10, 2020)

He got what he got and he got it good!


----------



## kreika (Jan 10, 2020)

Could be a decent beach cruiser. The $5 buck variety.


----------



## Boris (Jan 10, 2020)

Handlebars look OK.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 10, 2020)

I know people....


----------



## Alan Brase (Jan 11, 2020)

That and a dime will get you a cup of coffee. Woops, coffee is now $2, I see.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 28, 2020)

SteveF said:


> It looks to me like he's got a sad little Murray made middleweight that will be a tough sell.



$20.00 bike all day. All in.


----------



## FSH (Feb 3, 2020)

"I have to see a man about a thing...youz know"


----------



## 1motime (Feb 3, 2020)

Still available for the right buyer..........


----------

